# Solved: Cannot Connect to internet through Belkin Router



## Tsuhree (Jan 24, 2012)

I am unable to connect to the internet through my belkin wireless router.

We recently switched from ATT to Comcast in our house so we needed a new router since 2wire won't work with the Comcast modem. So we installed the router - no problems. Its been working great for about 3 weeks now, but yesterday when I tried to get on, it said the router had "no internet access" and I haven't been able to get it to work since.

I have restarted the router, the modem, and my computer several times and reset the router to factory settings to no avail. I thought it might be a problem with comcast (maybe the storms knocked something out) but the modem is working fine; TV and phones still work and all of the lights on the modem box (power, DS, US, Online, ect.) are still on. I called comcast and they said they have registered no issues in the area.

Right now I'm connected to the internet through the modem. I have absolutely no idea what the issue is. I've tried everything I can think of so I'm hoping somebody can help me out. Hopefully I don't need to buy a new router.

Here's everything I can think of that might help solve this:

-Router: Belkin N750 db Wireless N+ Router, Model: F9K1103V1
-Serial#: 121138GG109403
-Purchase date: ~1/5/2012

Ipconfig:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : BenMatthews-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin
hsd1.ca.comcast.net.

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-D6-61-36-BD
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-D6-61-36-BC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3005:7e33:6511:7781%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.6(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 23, 2012 6:40:13 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 01, 2148 1:14:45 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 335553750
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-EF-EB-F8-00-26-B9-1F-A4-45

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ca.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-B9-1F-A4-45
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7cb3:5d64:8e34:36b1%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 24.10.100.119(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 23, 2012 6:40:35 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, January 27, 2012 5:57:47 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 24.10.100.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 69.252.97.5
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890937
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-EF-EB-F8-00-26-B9-1F-A4-45

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.75.75.75
75.75.76.76
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.ca.comcast.net.:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ca.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ca.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:180a:6477::180a:6477(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.75.75.75
75.75.76.76
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:3822:ada:e7f5:9b88(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3822:ada:e7f5:9b88%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


**additional notes: Router light is solid orange when plugged in and connected to modem. Light is flashing orange when plugged in but not connected to modem. Upon resetting or unplugging and re-plugging power adapter, light blinks blue for ~5sec, then is solid blue for ~3sec, blinks again for ~5sec, then turns solid orange.
-


----------



## xalerik (Jan 19, 2012)

Disconnect ethernet cable, leave only wireless. And for the begining give us please results of:
Start run cmd [enter]

ping 24.10.100.1
ping 75.75.75.75
tracert 75.75.75.75
tracert www.speedtest.net


----------



## BDP1397 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi, I'm not an expert , but if you can access the internet through the modem then it seems the problem lies with the Belkin.

Question: can you still access the Belkin admin panel through a wired connection? If so check all your set up settings again (since you restored it to default). {I'm assuming here you know how to do that part.}


----------



## downtime (Oct 21, 2002)

I don't know why it would only happen after three weeks, but in the router find the setting to clone mac address and apply it. Worth a shot.


----------



## BDP1397 (Jan 24, 2012)

2nd thought: has your service provider changed your settings to only have 1 mac address / ip address assigned? 
If they did then your router would stop working unless
1) clone your mac address , as downtime said or 
2) tell your service provider to unblock the mac address so that you can set up a wireless router in your home.

Ask your service provider about this.


----------



## Tsuhree (Jan 24, 2012)

I can still access the admin panel - actually I can still do that through the wireless connection. Still no internet though . Everything appears to be normal in the settings. here's the front page:

Version Info	
Firmware Version	1.00.46 (2011/10/28 6:37:11)
Boot Version	1.7.4
Hardware	F9K1103 v1 (01C)
Serial No.	121138GG109403

Internet Settings	
WAN MAC Address	08:86:3B:71:9D:69
Connection Type	Dynamic
WAN IP	NULL
Subnet Mask	NULL
Default Gateway	NULL
DNS Address	NULL

LAN Settings	
LAN/WLAN MAC	08:86:3B:71:9D:68
IP Address	192.168.2.1
Subnet Mask	255.255.255.0
DHCP Server	Enabled

Features	
Firewall Settings	Enabled
Remote Management	Disabled
SSID	belkin.d68
Security	WPA/WPA2-Personal (PSK)
UPnP	Enabled
WPS	Enabled
Guest Access	Disabled
SSID	Guest Access Disabled
Password/PSK	Guest Access Disabled

...Tried cloning the mac address as suggested - no apparent change. Tried rebooting again, but still no change. In the mean time I'm going to try to contact the service provider and ask about unblocking the mac address.

For Xaleric:
C:\Users\Ben Matthews>ping 24.10.100.1

Pinging 24.10.100.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.2.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.2.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.2.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.2.1: Destination net unreachable.

Ping statistics for 24.10.100.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

C:\Users\Ben Matthews>ping 75.75.75.75

Pinging 75.75.75.75 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.2.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.2.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.2.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.2.1: Destination net unreachable.

Ping statistics for 75.75.75.75:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

C:\Users\Ben Matthews>tracert 75.75.75.75

Tracing route to 75.75.75.75 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 router.belkin [192.168.2.1] reports: Destination net unreachable.

Trace complete.

C:\Users\Ben Matthews>tracert www.speedtest.net
Unable to resolve target system name www.speedtest.net.


----------



## xalerik (Jan 19, 2012)

NAT not working. No default route also. 
So, you pluging same cable to PC, and receiving IP. Same cable plugged in Yellow port on Belkin.
Which WAN port status do you see in Belkin setup via browser? You should see in status same MAC address (00-26-B9-1F-A4-45) if you complete MAC clone procedure, also your WAN port (yellow) should receive same 24.10.100.119 IP address. Please login to router and check this.


----------



## BDP1397 (Jan 24, 2012)

I didn't see any Wan settings.

WAN IP	NULL
Subnet Mask	NULL
Default Gateway	NULL
DNS Address	NULL

Have you tried running the setup wizard after you rebooted from restoring factory default settings?

If your provider is Dynamic connect, it should give you the needed settings automatically.

If not, have they given you the settings mentioned above in a service contract written somewhere?


----------



## downtime (Oct 21, 2002)

Try another cable from router to modem, and see if there's an update for the router firmware.


----------



## BDP1397 (Jan 24, 2012)

You said..'Right now I'm connected to the internet through the modem."

This would imply that the Modem has automatically assigned your computer a working IP. So it's working as the DHCP, not the router.

Is this assumpation correct or did you enter settings on your computer to use the modem to accesss the internet?

If the Modem is working as a DHCP, and you want the router to do this instead.

Can you access the admin panel or the MODEM? 

If you can, there will hopefully be a setting somewhere in there under (WAN,LAN,DHCP,) that allows you to turn off THE Modems DHCP and only work as a modem.

Then you can go into the ROUTER admin panels and point the WAN Settings to the modem for connection.


----------



## BDP1397 (Jan 24, 2012)

In here "Can you access the admin panel or the MODEM?" 

I meant ON the modem


----------

